# The Louisiana Mare--A story of abuse and recovery



## joleejosephs (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43JeFqPlKPs

EDITED BY MOD TO ADD: WARNING!!! This video contains some highly disturbing & graphic scenes. If you are easily disturbed I would suggest that you thinking carefully before clicking on the link - jazzyrider


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

-Disgusting Video-

You should posted a WARNING of some sort before putting the link up. I was expecting a pleasant video with a great story of a horse that was saved.


----------



## Artellomylove467 (Jun 13, 2008)

wow, i cried. and people should watch that to see how the horses in this world today are treated sometimes. not just horses but this includes ALL ANIMALS. 


artellomylove467


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Eh, pretty upsetting...didn't watch most of it.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Mods premission to use foul language........................


What a slimy son of a ***** they should tie him in barbwire and run over him with a truck. I'm sorry I couldnt watch it all, I just saw her wounds and nearly hurled


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What I found sick is why someone would make a slideshow out of it and post on the internet.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

HOW COULD SOMEONE DO THAT TO AN INNOCENT ANIMAL!!!

I hope they caught the guy and gave him what he deserved!!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

What a horrible person to do that to any creature of God's creation.
This video was sickening, to think someone would get that ****ed 
to do that to a horse that wouldn't load. :evil:



*READ BELOW*

It does say in the description this mare was actually saved
and recovered in the care of habitat for horses. 

Jolee- you should have placed a warning, but I'm not mad
and others really shouldn't be either for you posting this,
it makes people aware that this kind of stuff in going on in
the world and needs to be stopped.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

*ALSO*

You guys should of watched or rather fast forwarded to the
end of the video, the mare is beautiful in the end and has
a good loving home after habitat for horses helped her recover.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I remember hearing that story last year (and watching the video, which of course didn't have a happy ending at the time). I'm glad she's getting a second chance at life, her recovery has been nothing short of amazing.

http://www.habitatforhorses.org/whatsnew/lamare.html


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I am glad she is still alive and is now in good hands but I'm still upset at the fact no warning was placed in the initial post. Saw a few short things in the video I could have done without.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree, the poster should have gave more info on the video 
and the graphic images it showed, however I also noticed the
video itself * did *in fact have a warning label before it 
began.

I am so glad this mare was saved and is now in good loving
hands and recieving a second chance at life, nothing makes
me more happier!


----------

